# When you were a teenager...



## Orso (Feb 2, 2013)

did you date or went out with big people of your age?

I didn't, for two reasons: 

1. Italy isn't a good place for FAs and in my times it was even less, there were few BBWs around. Among my acquaintances there was only one large girl, who didn't lose any occasion to show that she was not interested in snotty kids like us, she wanted only college boys (she didn't get many, anyway).

2. I was too shy to go and chat up one of the few BBgirls around.

So, I could not do anything besides ogling the scarce BBWs and BBgirls on the premises. Anyway, when I was 18, during seaside vacations I got myself a BBgirl date and I had at last my first real experience. No sex, mind you, these were the dark ages before sexual revolution, just some petting, but it was already something.

And you, what did you do in your teenage?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 2, 2013)

Not enough fatties for there to be chemistry, and even if there was a spark the ones I knew absolutely hated their bodies so an FA boyfriend would be the last thing they'd want.


----------



## Tad (Feb 4, 2013)

I didn't really date at all
- in part because I wasn't really ready, 
- in part because I didn't expect girls to be interested in me, 
- in part because my social groups had few to no girls in them, so really the only place I met any was in class.
- in part because while I was attracted to a number of physical types to varying degrees, I also knew pretty clearly that I had a thing for fat, and I couldn't see how things would work out in the long term with a thinner girl (truth: I was only really looking for a long term relationship. I knew plenty of people hooked up 'for a good time, not a long time,' but that just never seemed like something that would work for me.)
- in part because there were very few heavier young women around where I was as a teen, and I was too shy to leap between social groups just to get to know them in order to find out if we had any chemistry. (there was one in my middle school class who I thought I'd have gotten along with well, but I was soooooo far from ready to even admit looking at girls at that age).

The end result was I sort-of-kind-of dated one girl in part of grade nine, after she invited me to a couple of parties--but we really didn't really do anything and that fell apart (she fell into the 'I thought she was cute, but not sure how it would work out in the long run because she was thin), and another girl the next year I had no initial physical attraction to, but as I got to know her I became smitten with who she was and she seemed to like me and I figured the next year I'd ask her out for sure and just hope the thin thing would work its way out....then we moved across an ocean, and that was over. After that I didn't really get interested in anyone for the rest of my teens.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Feb 4, 2013)

I didn't date until senior year ( Fall of '91) but she was most definitely a BBW. We didn't last very long. Honestly,I think she didn't know what the hell to make of a guy that was attracted to her in part because of her body and not in spite of it. 

It was the worst kept secret in the world that I was in to big girls but it wasn't as though I was trying to hide it. Unfortunately, the roughly ten girls that I was in to at my school were either spoken for (usually by a guy at another school) or just were so much in to the self hate/self doubt that there was zero chance of going out with them.

Now when college rolled around, all bets were off the table and it was whole new playing field.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 4, 2013)

I never dated as a teenager. I just wanted to focus on schoolwork and get the hell out of high school. I was also pretty sure that no girl would want to go out with me. I was a fat nerd (still am really). Still, my sister tells me she was told lots of times that girls that she or I knew thought I was the sweetest thing ever and wanted my number.  Funny how life is.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 4, 2013)

The only girlfriends I ever dated were bbw. My first one was on Myspace. It didn't end too well. The other was someone I know in high school. It ended around thanksgiving shortly before I turn 20.


----------



## Jah (Feb 5, 2013)

I dated 2 BHMs in my early teens and then my husband in my late teens.


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 5, 2013)

I agree with the rare presence of BBW in Italy, Orso.


----------



## sophie lou (Feb 5, 2013)

when i was a teenager i never found anyone attractive up until the age of 17 i saw two incredibly sexy large women in a changing room and i was hooked. It was all i could do to slow my breathing and stop myself staring at them


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 5, 2013)

Once at 14, and then when I turned 17. That's really it. I wasn't sure about my preferences between 11-16 because I was still questioning everything. There were a few bigger girls that I thought were attractive, but not a lot that were for me at the time. 

The second one was notable in that I was asked out by a thin girl and a big girl on the same day. But I didn't pick the big girl because of my preferences so much as I was already interested in dating her. The other girl simply asked me on a whim. 
 
I was "Out" if you will at age 16, but it was more acknowledging that what I was going through wasn't a phase rather than a level of comfort.


----------



## BigFA (Feb 5, 2013)

I really did not start dating until senior year in high school but always gravitated toward short, chubby girls. It became rather apparent to my friends at that time what I was into and I was sometimes teased for liking "fat" girls, even though at the time they may have been only 30 lbs. or so overweight which I did not really consider fat. As I grew older, my desire for heavier women grew as well, where now beautiful women in the 250 to 400 lbs. range really rock my world.


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 5, 2013)

Orso said:


> did you date or went out with big people of your age?



I grew up in Switzerland where, at that time, there weren't any big people my age. Which was a real, horrible drag because that's all I could think about, fat girls, and there weren't any. Makes you wonder how nature arranged that. 

So I basically went through my teenage years thinking that maybe all boys had secret fantasies of fat girls, but in real life there weren't any and you had to make do with what the real world presented.

Fortunately, a few years later I found that things were very much different here in the USA.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 6, 2013)

I dated older men because teens my age seemed to be a bit confused about attraction and size. I'm a BBW but I always loved BHMs as well as regular size guys, but still..the beefier the better, to me. Those guys liked small petite girls and wouldn't even talk to me. Plus there was the whole peer pressure thing so nobody wanted to date a BBW either. I had the double whammy going against me.

I think it was in my senior year of high school I actually dated one of my history teachers. Mmmmm beefy.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Feb 15, 2013)

I had no real dates in high school, I was a ghost and prefered to stay out of the light. I had one guy I did "date" but it was for a month and he was more interested in my friend Amber and was secretly making fun of me behind my back. I met my first boyfriend when I was 17, he was 21 and lived 3 hours away in London ON. I now see that I was young and blind and probably should have left long before I realized it was 8 years later and nothing was ever going to come from it. I kept my fat man desires locked up tightly because back then I was still brainwashed into thinking something was wrong with me for wanting a fat guy. I did have a thing for Asian guys in high school then too, but again I was never going to approach one because Asians stick to their "own" race and would never look at White girl seriously.

Now as I look back, I realize I wasted so much time being afraid that I never took the chance to really make a good future for myself. If I had taken Biology, I would probably be a nurse or a doctor now since I knew my strongest skill was book work and memorization and that is what being in medical profession was all about. But I didn't take the chance and now here I am, two months away from my 30th b-day, stuck at home with my parents again and with no job or savings. The only good thing I have really is now I have a wonderful fat Asian boyfriend so my two strongest desires came together in him. Although he hates being fat...


----------



## sarahe543 (Feb 15, 2013)

My first boyfriend was a cuddly hairy guy..no mean feat for a 14yo . He just appealed to me like no one else. Definitely more manly than anyone else. And to this day i still like good cuddles but did put myself through many years in the wilderness where i hardly even encountered any bhm who were also educated fun guys. Apart from a friend who remained a friend as he was married.


----------



## ODFFA (Feb 17, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> ...I was a fat nerd (still am really). Still, my sister tells me she was told lots of times that girls that she or I knew thought I was the sweetest thing ever and wanted my number.  Funny how life is.



This does not surprise me 

On topic, I never dated in high school, though I did have quite a crush or two - on BHMs, needless to say. I would have had no problem dating a bigger guy if I'd been asked (I was painfully shy, so I wasn't about to do any asking unfortunately). 

I did know one girl who was dating a BHM in high school - have no idea whether she would call herself an FFA - but I remember her being really proud to date him and saying very good things about... well, many different aspects of their relationship. Made me really happy to hear that in good ol' high school :happy:


----------



## Stuffingkit (Feb 19, 2013)

My first girlfriend was a big girl, she was beautiful and amazing. I didn't date a feeder until I was a senior in high school!


----------



## MaxArden (Feb 19, 2013)

I knew I was attracted to BBWs when I was in my teens. I was never self confident enough to date during high school. It wasn't 'til I was into my twenties until I started. But, despite the fact that I've dated many types of woman, I have always been physically attracted to women of size.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Feb 20, 2013)

As if being a teenager isn't a crazy enough time. .Hormonal changes, physical changes, emotional upheaval. . add into the mixture being a FA (or FFA) and it makes a complicated time even more so. 

I was fortunate enough to be raised in a family where bbw and ssbbw were accepted for the most part. I had an aunt who weighed well over 600 pounds at one time. (a story for another thread) So at least part of my psyche accepted the more curvacious female form. . although like most I knew I had different preferences before I was a teen.

Dating and peer pressure were something entirely different. I was able to overcome peer pressure eventually, but became known as the guy who liked "fat chicks". The problem wasn't a lack of girls to date, it was their "self-esteem" that prevented a lot of dating. . In hindsight (which is always 20-20) I think I might have changed a couple of things in my teen years. . I will never regret being honest to myself about my preferences. . It took me a while to find "the one". But she was worth it and so much more...


----------



## Lear (Feb 20, 2013)

I did a few dates with a couple cute bbws but I never did steady dating. Though that was more because I wasn't looking for a relationship than because i was trying to hide my tastes as a teen.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 21, 2013)

i was a terribly awkward kid around girls, self conscious beyond my own understanding and too focused on strange things to really hold girls' attention. i expressed interest in bbw's early on, which always led to a little bit of mockery and shit but it never really bugged me too terribly much, as i was years from being able to approach a girl in that respect. as i reached my late teens, i found myself dating girls of all sizes, as personality was almost always the deciding factor in establishing something lasting (or as lasting as anything is at 18-19).


----------



## olly5764 (Feb 21, 2013)

I did, I was lucky, I was at school with a surprising number of big girls.


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Feb 22, 2013)

I just recently started dating since last winter when I was still 20. 

The neighborhood and high school I went to was very middle to upper income area, where lawyers and bankers would call home. Most of the people I came into high school are from that background. There were also students who came from the lower middle income area to the south of my neighborhood. I came from the nice boulevard lined streets and well off family.

In general I found I was very quiet around girls, I wasn't invited to chill or hang out and I really didn't care to. No one really picked on me. I was just a average dude who just knew people or people knew my name, but nothing really intimate occurred because I was merely just acquainted or I was too busy buried in Battlefield 2 or Grand Theft Auto SA, or some other silly game.

Also some of the personalities and the fact that there was a bit of marijuana use and smoking, when all you see is people getting wasted and drinking at a young age.
It sort of turned me off. 

I just didn't think anyone really was attracted to me, and I found some of the teachers more attractive then the students. 

Not saying their weren't many big girls, but I just didn't feel a appetite to be an item with someone.

Now in college it is totally different, being in a computer degree it is a total sausage fest and damn some of my friends are really masculine and lift weights and got girls, so that was where the drive came from now to date. Also I stopped playing video games and started actually working out to make myself some esteem and vigor.


----------



## bigmac (Feb 26, 2013)

I dated a couple of big girls in high school but did so on the down low. One girl lived 100km away so I went to see her but never brought her to my own town. The other girl went to my high school but I never took her out on dates -- I'd go out with my friends for awhile and then swing by her place. I went to prom with a thin blonde girl (my best friend's girl arranged it). 

Since the drinking age in Alberta is 18 I'd go to the local watering hole and sometimes left with an older BBW (23 or 24 seemed old at the time). All my friends knew I had a thing for fat girls but somehow I wasn't quite ready to be totally open about it. 

I didn't actually openly associate with a fat girl in front of my friends until I was 19 and brought my ex to town after first year university -- at the time she had almost shaved hair, multilevel piercings, and wore thrift store men's suits which she decorated in punk fashion -- people in the small town I grew up in were talking about her for years.


----------



## bigmac (Feb 26, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> I dated older men because teens my age seemed to be a bit confused about attraction and size. I'm a BBW but I always loved BHMs as well as regular size guys, but still..the beefier the better, to me. *Those guys liked small petite girls *and wouldn't even talk to me. Plus there was the whole peer pressure thing so nobody wanted to date a BBW either. I had the double whammy going against me.
> 
> I think it was in my senior year of high school I actually dated one of my history teachers. Mmmmm beefy.



If I'd liked just small petite girls I'd never of had much of a sex life. The other big guys I grew up with did chase only thin girls -- with little success.

Over the years only two thin girls were ever interested in me. Luckily small BBWs seemed to find me attractive. I was told by multiple BBWs in the 190-240 pound range that they liked how I made them feel small. Since I always sucked at initiated contact with females, and this demographic initiated contact with me, most of the women I dated when I was young were small BBWs.


----------



## reuben6380 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have always dated bbws, going all the way back to middle-school! A soon as I developed an interest in girls the only ones I even noticed were the chubby ones. I have been a FA to my very core my entire life, i know this because I have loved to draw since I was old enough to hold a pencil and my mother actually saved pictures from early childhood, long before puberty, of crudely drawn fat women. In fact being artistic all of my young adult life created sort of a chronical of my interest. 
I guess I was lucky to grow up in a laid back, surfer bum/beach community because I never experienced the prejudices most of people seem to have encountered. I was well know for being a chubby chaser in highschool and can honestly not recall anytime that i felt like it was wrong or unnatural or that anyone else found it odd.


----------



## SerenityValkyrie (Feb 28, 2013)

As a pre-teen I only dated one guy, but in my teenage years...none. In Florida, there weren't any people I knew who were into big people. However...when I moved up here in Mobile, Alabama for college...it scared the sh!t out of me because so many men from all backgrounds were chasing my @$$ lol. The south and I mean Georgia, Alabama, Mississippi, and Lousiana are the best states to be in if you're looking for a BBW/BHM or you want men/women to worship your curves :smitten:


----------



## balletguy (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes, I have always dated bigger girls, even in high school. I guess I know what I like..even back then


----------

